# Jeff Wayne's War of the Worlds



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

This is a 3D printed Martian Fighting Machine from Jeff Wayne's War of the Worlds (the greatest album ever). Silver and clear coat is tamiya. legs are copper tubes. I decided to not use the three pipes for the main legs so i could telescope them, but during assembly, one leg got superglue down in it and it's jammed permanently (i tried hammering it apart). It stands 34 cm tall.

DSCF8570 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8575 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8574 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8571 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8572 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8573 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8565 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8562 by aus_mus, on Flickr


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

DSCF8570 by aus_mus, on Flickr


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I hope you keep that in a really big jar with a lid. :willy_nilly:


(can you dribble acetone into the stuck tube parts to free it up?)


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

OOOOOOOLAAAAAAAAH!

Very nice.


----------



## kekker (Mar 20, 2011)

Oh, man - I saw that pic and immediately the sound of the heat ray came blasting to mind! Loved that album since I first heard it in '78. I have bought it on LP with the gorgeous booklet, cassette and CD. Now it's The Future and I have it as an MP3 in multiple locations. I have an annual listen, usually on Halloween after the treaters are gone. I used to use my old Pioneer full-sized cans, but they're toast now. But my new Sony noise canceling ones should do the trick! It's definitely a performance that requires the best, most immersive listening experience.

While I'm usually not too fond of the texture from 3D prints, it works so well to give the eyes that segmented look!

Kev


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Nice. I just looked up the soundtrack and there's also a 6CD 6hr long version!

That's a large Phase 3 Falcon there.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Talk about adding insult to injury. The Martians are not only destroying everything in sight with the heat ray, they're also mooning humanity through the front windshield. :surprise:

Seriously, very cool and looks to be accurate to the source material. 

I might have to look up that album. I've never heard it before.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

That is cool. I still have my original album (back when an album was an album). Richard Burton did the narration in the original but there are other versions and newer versions, including one with Liam Neeson as the narrator/protagonist. There is/was a travelling stage show version too. The giant CD set has multiple versions of the various songs, out takes, edits, etc. So it isn't exactly just a giant, expanded story. It is the same story plus the alternative, extra, unused, edits.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

I have the original album as well. Also have it on iTunes. A classic interpretation. WotW as rock opera.


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> (can you dribble acetone into the stuck tube parts to free it up?)


this did work and it comes apart now; i have to repaint the leg as the acetone took it off most of the silver, but at least it's rescued.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Seriously, very cool and looks to be accurate to the source material.


Actually, the original source material (i.e. H.G. Wells novel) described the tripods as looking like a British Army helmet. Since the book was written in the late 1890's the then-current helmet looked like this:








Picture that atop tripod legs with the heat ray projector and the capture tentacles and nets slung beneath, and *that's* what the source material described, all made of the then-high-tech wonder metal aluminium (sic).

I'd really love for someone to do a kit of the Martian machines like that. Every version has it's niceties, from the 1950's movie hovering machines to the Jeff Wayne version seen here, but I'd just like to see one based on Wells's actual description...


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*WOW!! VERY NICE!! :thumbsup:*

*Jeff Wayne n Justin Hayward's "Forever Autumn" *OH YEAH!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Owen E Oulton said:


> Actually, the original source material (i.e. H.G. Wells novel) described the tripods as looking like a British Army helmet. Since the book was written in the late 1890's the then-current helmet looked like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I was referring to the model being accurate to the album cover. But that is fascinating info on the original novel's concept. :thumbsup:


----------

